# Re-training a bird



## freddyboy (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi All
I know we have all had birds that we have to get out of bad habits. I was wondering how do you make training lessons fun for them? 

Cotton Bud wants to be just like Baby who is fully flighted and who can put herself in the cage by flying in, Cotton Bud is gaining his flight feathers and is at his L stage. We have brought him a ladder to help make things easier on him to get into the cage so that he doesnt need to scream out for help to myself and my partner.

We brought the ladder last Sat and slowly introducing this to him. Ideas and suggestions are welcomed. I praise and give him hugs when he has completed it successfully, trying to find his favourite food however, he seems to eat anything that is in his food container.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If he likes all foods equally then all foods will work equally well as a reward. 

Don't try to train if the bird isn't in the mood for it, and when he is in the mood try to end the session before he starts losing interest. Deliver small but motivating rewards frequently (after he's earned them of course) and have some fun with it yourself - birds are pretty good at sensing our moods.


----------



## freddyboy (Sep 2, 2009)

tielfan said:


> If he likes all foods equally then all foods will work equally well as a reward.
> 
> Don't try to train if the bird isn't in the mood for it, and when he is in the mood try to end the session before he starts losing interest. Deliver small but motivating rewards frequently (after he's earned them of course) and have some fun with it yourself - birds are pretty good at sensing our moods.


I just remembered that he likes Millet Spray, so we rushed out and got that. I am not sure if it needs more time or not but he seems to think that he's only allowed near the ladder if I take him to it? He still wont go there on his own.

Any ideas on how I can encourage him to go to the ladder and use it?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would start off with giving him a few days to get use to the ladder being there and then mabey put some treats near it for him to enjoy


----------



## freddyboy (Sep 2, 2009)

Ah Bribe him... might be a good idea, I will see what I can do.


----------

